# Consuming After Worming



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

One of my questions is the title, how long after worming can you eat the pig?

I read in the archives that it was 8 days. Oh, and I'm using the ivermectin horse paste.

And what if you didn't know your pig had worms, and you butchered it. Is it still good to eat?

Also, will you see anything happen after worming? How long after worming does it take for the worm to die? And how long does it take the pig to expel the worm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

Any advice???


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

I usually time it several weeks out. Not sure how close you can push it. There are some specific wormers for pigs with exact time noted in the label. I just don't know with horse wormer used in pigs. I do know when I've given my horses ivermectin paste, I've seen bot fly larva in their droppings within 2 days, lasting up to 5 days. But, of course, that is not a pig parasite. Just an example of efficacy. Look in their dropping for roundworms, which are long, spaghetti-like parasites. Once we brought in a young boar that had them. Within a week after worming him with liquid ivomec, I could start to see a difference in his overall condition. So I felt confident the worms were out.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

On the dewormer there will be instructions for the withdrawal time, such as three weeks, to wait before slaughter.

If the pig had worms and you cook the meat there is no issue. USDA recommends cooking pork to 145Â°F. This new lower temperature went into effect a few years ago.

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/06/10/rare-pork/

Please fill in your location information which makes it easier to answer questions. At the very least your zone. See this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/505485-please-fill-location-info.html

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

As Highlands said, all commercial wormers must be labeled with that information. Even horse wormers. 

I make my own wormer which I use weekly so I can butcher when ever we need/want the meat. I've never had full sized hogs but raised potbellies for meat for a while.

On the other hand, if like us, you eat wild pig, turkey, rabbit or venison etc, then there's no wormer. Just handling and cooking well.


----------

